# Robinhood wiring and some progres



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

For the past few days, the electrical system has been changed, removed and upgraded. Many Dodge RV motor homes suffer from poor electrical design. These RVs have an amp meter. The connections are not capable of allowing the vehicle amperage. There have been many factory recalls to correct the problem. One of the faults is the fire wall connections. The main electrical connector is small and gets very hot. The plastic holder and the terminals melt and a very poor connection is created. Not being a fan of ammeters, the change is to a volt meter. At this time the ignition system is being upgraded to not using the factory ballast resistor and ignition module. The new distributor is an upgrade using a GM ignition module. And so while cleaning up some wiring, some wire sizes are increased, and other circuits changed. Installed new battery, new cables, new connections and added a couple large grounds. Ya cannot have too many ground connections. A new wire was added for the switch to coil connection. While the dash is out of vehicle, the miles meter was changed to all zeros. Cleaning the gages was very involved and difficult. Today a positive termination stud will be shop made and a new 
wire hole from outside of firewall to the back of dash.. Considering replacing the glass fuses with manual reset circuit breakers. Frank


----------

